# Refund on jewellery



## thedaras (18 Dec 2011)

Hi, My brother bought his girlfriend a necklace,today, for Christmas , it was to match a braclet he had bought her last year,she insisted on seeing it to make sure it was what she wanted as he had paid over 400e for it.

However ,two things happened :

One ,when she tried it on there was a part of it that was twisted and it doesn't sit right.

Two; Its not what she thought it would be..

Anyone know if it can be brought back for a refund?

I'm thinking ,if its just because she doesn't like it they wont get a refund ,and they may offer to fix the twisted part..
But either way generally can an item of jewellery be returned for a refund( excluding earrings)?
Thanks in advance


----------



## x4winnie (19 Dec 2011)

I'm not an expert, but I know about shopping  if an item you purchase is not fit for purpose - you are entitled to a full refund. No argument,your statutory rights.(usually printed on back of shop receipt.) Definitely do not settle for repair.
Take item with receipt back to shop and get your refund. No need to mention like/dislike it is irrelevant.

Regarding exchanging jewellery, it depends on the shop, but generally an exchange is allowed in all reputable shops when an item is returned promptly (within 14 / 28 days) in its original state, with receipt packaging etc intact.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Dec 2011)

Here's a guide to the Sale of Goods and Supply of Services Act (1980). 

But it might be best to take a lighter touch initially. The jeweller could simply offer you a replacement, i.e. an identical necklace that doesn't present the defect you identified at (1). The fact of the girlfriend not liking it is not sufficient grounds to warrant any redress, so you need to appeal to the jeweller's goodwill/sense of customer service.


----------



## Sandals (19 Dec 2011)

x4winnie said:


> I'm not an expert, but I know about shopping  if an item you purchase is not fit for purpose - you are entitled to a full refund. No argument,your statutory rights.(usually printed on back of shop receipt.) Definitely do not settle for repair.



My understanding is you would be offered repair, replacement or lastly a refund.

Indeed be polite and see what the shop can do for you, as DrMoriarty stated. you may be lucky and get full refund but in this day and age Id say the shop would fix it, offer a replacement or possibly a credit note for other items.

I too wouldnt mention that you dislike the piece as this may not be received well  but rather you lost faith in the actual piece and would feel more comfortable purchasing another piece. 

(a good hint for jewellery shopping I heard of is allow the reciever to pick three items of jewellery s/he likes, in goes the buyer and purchased one of them and still a surprise to see which purchased).


----------



## Padraigb (19 Dec 2011)

x4winnie said:


> I'm not an expert, but I know about shopping  if an item you purchase is not fit for purpose - you are entitled to a full refund. No argument,your statutory rights.(usually printed on back of shop receipt.) Definitely do not settle for repair....



People tend to make too much of the idea of "not fit for purpose". A minor defect that can be remedied by a repair or a somewhat greater defect that can be remedied by replacing the item do not amount to an item being not fit for purpose.

It seems rather difficult to establish that a piece of jewellery is not fit for purpose, as the purpose of jewellery is very limited.


----------



## Leo (19 Dec 2011)

As specified in the link provided by DrM, the shop are entitled to attempt a repair. The legislation is not specific in terms of repair, replace,  or refund, so x4winnie's advice is incorrect. 

You are not entitled to a refund based on the recipient not liking it. Most of the reputable suppliers will allow you exchange it, or give you a credit note in lieu. 
Leo


----------



## thedaras (19 Dec 2011)

Heres an update, he phoned the shop this morning and said,purchased a necklace what would their returns and refund policy be over Christmas.
Girl who answers phone is not too sure so goes off to check and tells him she will phone him back.
Ten minutes later she phones him back and says Yes he can get a full refund,as long as its not worn and returned within fourteen days.

He then goes into the shop with the girlfriend and she picks out something else, and they are then saying he can have a credit note for the balance!
He challenged this saying all of the above and they ended up giving him a refund,that was after saying No, then checking with a supervisor,and him having phoned to confirm..however alls well that ends well..

By the way, I believe if I pay full price for a PERFECT item,that I should receive a perfect item,if you have to bring it back due to an imperfection, and the shop offer to fix it,well thats just silly,why should anyone pay for a perfect item and get a repaired one?/


----------



## Padraigb (19 Dec 2011)

I'm pleased that your brother had things sorted out to his satisfaction. On this:





thedaras said:


> By the way, I believe if I pay full price for a PERFECT item,that I should receive a perfect item,if you have to bring it back due to an imperfection, and the shop offer to fix it,well thats just silly,why should anyone pay for a perfect item and get a repaired one?/


I would say that is a matter of being reasonable. Can you reject a car because of a faulty windscreen wiper blade? That's an imperfection.

When it comes to gold jewellery, you should recognise that a competent goldsmith can effect a repair that makes a necklace perfect.


----------



## x4winnie (20 Dec 2011)

Great result, I'm very happy to hear it all worked out well.
I still say if I buy an item and it is imperfect I will not settle for a repair. 

I would be buying an imperfect item but paying full price for it. If on the other hand I had worn the piece for a few months when it developed a flaw, I would probably have to settle for a repair. I would still use the 'fit for purpose' rule though.


----------



## thedaras (20 Dec 2011)

Thanks all..
I hear what you are saying about a wiper on a car,funnily enough you probably do have more entitlements when buying smaller items or so it would appear.
I went to get a pair of shoes in Debenhams and they were marked,I was immediately offered 10% reduction..
I stand by my "Im paying full price price for a perfect item,and thats what I expect"..
If goods are faulty they should be sold as such and a reduction offered and it should be pointed out to the customer.

Otherwise why not just make items ,dont bother doing a final check and just sell them for full price and if the customer bothers to bring it back shure you can always fix it..


----------



## Padraigb (20 Dec 2011)

x4winnie said:


> ... I still say if I buy an item and it is imperfect I will not settle for a repair....



You would be wrong. Let me remind you of your earlier words:


x4winnie said:


> I'm not an expert...


----------

